# Sept ML season in NY



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just saw this- I guess this thing is gaining speed.

*"The resolution is from the New York Muzzleloaders who will request an early muzzleloading season for antlerless deer only. This season (the exact details will have to be worked out) would ideally take place during the last week or 10 days during the month of September. Deer hunters would be able to utilize any unused antlerless deer permits left over from the previous season. "*

It appears that NYSDEC may be sneaking one by the bowhunters here.

In my opinion this state is only about dollars. This appears to be one more indication of that.

ARs require 67% approval with less than 20% opposition- I am sure that there will be 20% opposition on this ml deal if we (bowhunters) speak up. Hopefully it requires the same margins of approval/disapproval to be flunked.

http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=166166&MESSAGES=16&state=NY

Lets band together, unless you're for it. If you are please post your lust for this proposition on the appropriate forum over in muzzleloader land.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

What a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets make the season longer implement x-guns, allow rifles in southern zone and yet do nothing to improve the deer herd………………. 
Come on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

they already let the northern zone use left over tags because new tags don't come into play until october. I thought it was bow only I also thought the northern zone had an early muzzleloader season.

this figt is gonna be worst than the xbow compound fight. because if i could dust off my old patch round ball gun put my inline away and had a weekend of flint or cap lock, iron site round ball only I would be all for it. but inlines you might as well let me go with my inline and scope. 
here we go hunters fighting hunters again see thats what ny is all about
it has nothing to do with money an early muzzle loader season will not generate 1 dime none zip nothing the people who do it will have already bought thier lic for the year before, they will already have thier supplies from the year before they will probaly be the worst hunters in the entire state because they failed to fill thier tags during the season.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

*no lust for smoke pole*

I'm an avid bowhunter that likes to use a muzzeloader sometimes.Having the chance to muzz.hunt before the middle of Dec. would be a blessing.I don't think most guys will be opposed to this one.Sorry, guess I'll go to muzzeloader page now


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I personally dont like it. One of the biggest benefits of bowhunting is getting to the deer before the orange army pressure is on. Start shooting guns at'm before we get the chance to bowhunt, that'd suck. Maybe i'm selfish? How many people are gonna pass on a trophy buck when they can only shoot a doe? Sure some will(mostly ATers:shade but I'm sure lots won't


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

At one time I might have agreed with this (PRIMITIVE ONLY!)........but right now we don't need another reason to be hurting the doe population here in New York........:frusty:


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't believe this post got moved, it concerns BOWHUNTERS! If I hadn't already replied to it, I would of never found it....in 2 1/2 years and 2600 posts, I never even been to this forum......


----------



## NY2VA (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont mind. I like the chance to sit in a tree when it's actually warm out, and a longer season. The only thing I'm going to miss about leaving VA for good, not wearing 7 layers in the early season.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

phumb said:


> I can't believe this post got moved, it concerns BOWHUNTERS! If I hadn't already replied to it, I would of never found it....in 2 1/2 years and 2600 posts, I never even been to this forum......


yeah- so much for momentum. 

Guys- not trying to be a pessimist here; but i think the xbow and ml changes are closer than any of us would like......

Not sure where we shoudl start with the notifications, petitions, or other efforts but we will be giving up more of our precious month long season if we dont do something.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

phumb said:


> I personally dont like it. One of the biggest benefits of bowhunting is getting to the deer before the orange army pressure is on. Start shooting guns at'm before we get the chance to bowhunt, that'd suck. Maybe i'm selfish? How many people are gonna pass on a trophy buck when they can only shoot a doe? Sure some will(mostly ATers:shade but I'm sure lots won't


+1
it's hard enough to get good bowhunting in new york as it is!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I pm'd the lead mod for the bowhunting forum asking for the reasoning on the relocate. 

I have seen so many worthless NY threads on there and then this one got moved. ukey: The multiple crossbow threads and one Doc guy posted numerous threads on his iwshes for NY and this thread on bowhunting got moved. Is it to early to blame the auto insurance lobbyists in Albany?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

It would only utilize doe tags already issued - if it skewers harvest numbers, the tags will be adjusted accordingly - like they are every year.

I fought as hard as anyone against the last attempt at an early mz because it would have placed it in the middle of bow. I see this proposal as something with minimal impact to the bow season - at least in my area - and therefore support it.

Steve


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I personally have one simple reason against an early ML season. In my region, the woods is overrun with hunters during gun season. Once gun season starts, it is no longer hunting, but chaos in the woods. Our area is pushed hard with so many hunters and groups. Hunting parties are pushing into each other. When I am sitting in the woods and get wind they are pushing, I have to leave the woods for my own safety. It is almost comical listening to it on the radio. It is not unusual to see 30+ hunters in the 1.5 square mile around the 140 acres I hunt. Bow hunting is the only opportunity to truely "hunt". Every other time during the NYS hunting season is "shooting" deer. I fear that an early ML season will push deer into noctornal patterns and that Bowhunting will become more difficult than it already is. This year I saw a TOTAL of 15 deer the entire month of bowhunting, where in previous years, I see at least than many bucks alone. The season before was only slightly better. One of the local groups that push all the woods surrounding my hunting property have shot 58 deer in the last three years. They have decimated the deer population!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I would find it impossible to believe that an early ml season would not negatively effect archery season. 

When are bow hunters going to get an expanded season or soemthing we want?

Still no response from the mods- thinking it was a BS move and their lack of reply.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

i think it will be great, i luv ML season and would really be happy to have the added time to the season,,,,,,,GREAT!!!!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I also love my ML, but my bow is adored the most!

Why not Bow>ML>gun season? that order makes sense to me


----------



## adkarcher (Dec 15, 2005)

There is no biological reason for this season as stated by the DEC numerous times when responding to the bowhunters request for an earlier start date. 

I hunt the NZ when there is an overlap between the bow and MZ season. Firearms certainly have an impact on the bow season and deer. When bowhunting, I move to my bow only spots when bowhunting and use the MZ in the other spots. Bowhunting otherwise is pretty much useless once the firearms guys enter the woods. Nothing against firearms, I use them myself. But to think giving the woods a week rest between the end of the MZ season and the start of the bow season will bring everything back to normal is quite naive. The overlapping season in December should be proof of that.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't think the participation will be that great....seriously.

Most guys I know are not going to get geared up to shoot a doe in warm to hot weather.

I'm not sure why there is so much issue with flintlock vs. inline for this season. The goal is to kill a doe quickly and humanely. I think an inline has a much better chance of accomplishing that goal. If you can do that with a flintlock, that is great. I just don't think that many guys spend the time required to be really good and effective with a flintlock.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

29innovator70 said:


> +1
> it's hard enough to get good bowhunting in new york as it is!


+ 2


----------



## QDMA3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sept. ML season in NY*

Has anyone come across anything official on this? I've spent quite a while searching but found out nothing other than unofficial word of mouth. I am not happy with it and would like to do something about it but hard to do without any evidence.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have not. I doubt we will here since they buried this post in this stupid unseen subforum either.


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm been stationed at Ft Drum for almost 5 years (when I'm home). I bow hunt public land through muzzleloader season and have had success. If anything, they get the deer up and moving a little earlier in the afternoon when it's warm out. Also, I can always use my bow during their seasone so I say bring it on! Add another week to my deer season.


----------



## adkarcher (Dec 15, 2005)

There is nothing official out there yet other than a proposal that came from the Erie County Federation. Strange, the proposal didn't even come from the NYS mUzzleloaders Assocaition. Probably won't happen this year as the DEC would never have time to implement in time for this fall. It is not even part of the proposed reg changes you can find on the DEC website.

Adkarcher


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just read thye shot down the crossbow deal...

The ECSF is crap. I think that is why the thread was moved- there is a local bonehead at celberity that is at the top of that.


It makes no sense to me. The idea thye want mroe does harvested and now may charge for a second doe permit perplexes me more.


----------

